# Simpson's Bee Supply (Ohio)



## Kwin the Eskimo (May 4, 2009)

The BEST BEST BEST! Great Italian bees, great price! Met me near my home to save me a two+ hour drive! Took the time to answer all questions and gave a bunch of great tips. Simpson's answered the phone at 11:00pm (on a weekend) and wasn't upset at all. I cannot say enough good things about this organization! I know who I will buy all my bees from in the future.

:applause:


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I got Hardeman's bees from him last year. Fast shipping. Super gentle, great honey producers, good queen, lots of brood over the summer. But mine were done in by a warm spell, then a sub zero cold snap this winter. 
Nice guy for sure and wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again.

But I wouldn't call someone so late at night. Been there, had people do that to me. I'm not sure why people think that's ok to do?


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Brenda said:


> But I wouldn't call someone so late at night. Been there, had people do that to me. I'm not sure why people think that's ok to do?


Because we expect that a "business number" isn't a "home phone".
I've made a few late night/early morning calls expecting to get a recording with hours of operation and ended up waking someone.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

Just wanted to add that Simpson's is recommended.


----------



## Kwin the Eskimo (May 4, 2009)

Most surely I would NEVER usually call someone that late at night, but we we supposed to "meet" for exchange of the bees between 11:00pm and 1:00am...(when the shipment was coming through town)...I was just calling to make sure the "meet" was still on. We made arrangements for the next day, same location, no problems...

I surely don't want anyone to think I'm some "psycho-caller" who normally calls that late at night...


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

hahaha ... ok


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

My favorite place to order packages is Simpson's - Hardeman's bees. They were delayed a couple of weeks this year and the bees took a couple extra days to get here - but the packages were in great shape - very few dead bees. I also like the fact that the queen cage can be removed without having to first remove the syrup can. 

It's always an entertaining phone call - talking to him. He seems very nice and is accomodating. I recommend the other bee-keepers in the area to order through Simpson's if there isn't anyone local they can get bees from.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_It's always an entertaining phone call - talking to him. He seems very nice and is accomodating. _

Carlton is a great guy - Simpson's gets the vast majority of my business, but I'm local and can save on shipping by buying from him.

t: By talking to him on the phone, one would never know that Carlton has never worked the first beehive. He is paralyzed and in a wheelchair, and has limited use of his arms. After his accident, he had a doctor tell him that processed sugar shocks the nervous system, and to eat only honey, molasses, or maple syrup as a sweetener. Honey was the easiest to obtain by getting a couple hives. With his wife and boys help, he has grown into a successful business. Bev deserves a big :thumbsup:

I also wish every welfare applicant had to meet Carlton and see a quadriplegic in a wheelchair, and see the business he has built AFTER his accident...and then see how many of those welfare applicants really think they deserve welfare. If Carlton Simpson can do it, why can't they start their own business too?


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I never knew that Mr. Simpson's in a wheelchair. I think that's great that he runs a great business, and the time I talked to him he was very nice and helpful. It's also very nice that his family is there to help him.
But the statement about welfare, well hope you mean able bodied people getting welfare (I can see that) and not disabled people getting disability.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_But the statement about welfare, well hope you mean able bodied people getting welfare (I can see that) and not disabled people getting disability. _

No, I mean ANYONE applying for welfare. (I have family members who receive disability - if you met them, you would agree their only 'disability' is a chronic case of the lazy bums.)

I don't believe in such a thing as disabled people. They are differently abled.

Carlton had a spinal injury, and became a paraplegic. By using the blessings God gave him that he still had after his accident, he has built a very successful business.

I believe meeting Carlton would make differently abled people think twice about their potential to become financially independant. If he can do it, they can too.

My sister told me she read an article a while back about a mentally retarded guy who became a beekeeper. He excelled at it, and ended up hiring his 'normal' family members to work for him.

I believe we should encourage people to use the natural blessings each and every one of us possesses, no matter what our physical or mental capacity. Let's teach others how to fish, so they can feed themselves.


----------



## Brenda (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm disabled. I've been fighting cancer for the last 2 and half years. If you take my cancer, all the sickness and horrible treatments that go with it, you can have my disability check. If I had the money I might try going into business, but I spent all my life savings and my IRA on my cancer treatment.
SSD is insurance, not welfare. It's there for those that have worked all their lives and can no longer physically work. I'm not sure how any able bodied person gets SSD. It's very difficult to get unless you meet specific qualifications. I met those hands down. 
So I"ll just say I disagree with you, and go back to watching my bees.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

*yay for them*

Today they where open when my mom was off work being a holdiday. So we went up there so I could get my own hive tool, vail, and smoker. Very nice and I got what I needed. Will definatly go back.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

my brothers brotherinlaw has no arms and his legs are not normal.his job was to type up applactions for the disabilty clames office when people walked in and seen him typing with his feet they would turn around and leave


----------

